# Friday



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I try not to work fridays. Big storm here, wind and a lot of rain. I am staying in. Still not over the flu bug completely. Didn't sleep well last night. Wasn't thinking and had a smoked tuna fish sandwich for supper, never good. Heartburn. I should learn. Sweetie made the best english muffin dough made into rolls. I wanted a sandwich, my bad.
I am working on a few walking sticks. Willow or tamarack, I pull them up and carve the root for the handle, peel and smooth with a piece of glass. Inlay something in the handle, short piece of buckskin and a piece of horn, claw, shell, bone, rifle brass, rock....something, attached, usually a theme. I give them to people I like. Just a fun hobby. Too cold and blustery to be on the porch so I am sitting here in my tiny work shop with a pile of shavings around my bench. A little wood burning smoke on willow....
Memories....I need to make some indian candied salmon, always a nice smell. Alder wood and cedar berry smoke with honey....James


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> I try not to work fridays.


Me neither.... but then I try not to work on any of the other days either. :drum:


> Big storm here, wind and a lot of rain. I am staying in.


Not me had to get the taxes done and around here it was just cloudy.


> Still not over the flu bug completely. Didn't sleep well last night.


Sorry to hear bout having the flu, etc hope you are doing better.....:cowboy:



> I am working on a few walking sticks. Willow or tamarack, I pull them up and carve the root for the handle, peel and smooth with a piece of glass. Inlay something in the handle, short piece of buckskin and a piece of horn, claw, shell, bone, rifle brass, rock....something, attached, usually a theme. I give them to people I like. Just a fun hobby. Too cold and blustery to be on the porch so I am sitting here in my tiny work shop with a pile of shavings around my bench. A little wood burning smoke on willow....


Mine (walking stick) is just a twisted apple branch I picked up on one of the dog and my walks. It's about 4 feet long and twists just in the right spot(s) for holding it in either hand. 
Seems the older I get the more I think I need one - but then it sure helps to have that extra support when walking on wet clayee soil. :walk:
Hey it's  time - cups empty. :sob::icecream::hysterical:


----------

